# Breeders in Illinois



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Topbrass is one of the best


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What are you looking for? Hunting companion? Agility partner? Companion to go on a few walks?

Activity level of your family and expectations are vital in matching you to breeders and puppies.


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

We're looking for a family companion dog mostly that may possibly be trained later as a service/therapy/ comfort dog if needed for my son.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Is your son special needs? There are breeders who are specifically trying to produce traits in their puppies that may be better suited to being a service or therapy dog (which is not necessarily the same thing) and a more biddable and easily trained dog is going to make your job easier. The more specific you are, the easier it would be for a good breeder to tell you if they are likely to have a suitable puppy, or one that will hopefully be suitable. 

Have you been able to do some research on the www.grca.org website or visit a breeder in person or at a show? If you've never had a retriever before, be sure to really understand what you're getting into. Golden puppies are little landsharks who are mouthier than other breeds of puppies in general and can often times take longer than other breeds to mature mentally. They are all individuals but will generally require daily aerobic exercise (not just a leash walk around the block) or they will be quite a handful and difficult to live with. (Please forgive me if you are already aware of these points, we just seem to have had many people posting lately who didn't seem to fully realize how significant these issues are.)

https://www.grca.org/event/mile-hi-golden-retriever-club-4-3/

A breeder like Topbrass is fabulous for working dogs but many may have a higher prey drive than would be ideal for your intentions. Maybe networking with some breeders who focus on obedience would be a good start. You are in a terrific area (WI, MI, IL) to find some. Tell them what you're interested in, they may be able to point you in the right direction.

Lakota Retrievers - Tiki (Golden)

Topbrass Retrievers-Golden Retrievers and Labradors since 1968

Golden Retriever Club of Illinois

Untitled 2


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

nolefan said:


> Is your son special needs? There are breeders who are specifically trying to produce traits in their puppies that may be better suited to being a service or therapy dog (which is not necessarily the same thing) and a more biddable and easily trained dog is going to make your job easier. The more specific you are, the easier it would be for a good breeder to tell you if they are likely to have a suitable puppy, or one that will hopefully be suitable.


My son has autism and it was recommended to us to get him a companion- we were planning on getting a family dog anyways- that may be able to be trained if needed as a service dog. Right now he doesn't have needs that great but it's still a possibility as he gets older. We were given recommendations of breeds and a golden was the first on the list. I have not heard the mouthy concern before so I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I like Shore'line goldens in Bloomington, IL and Eclipse goldens near Champaign, IL Both of these breeders have dogs that they've used for therapy. 
As far as the mouthy part, I think if your breeder does the picking, they can match you with a pup who will most closely fit your needs. I've had 2 goldens and the older one went through a mouthy, biting stage as a pup. We would put our finger on the flap of skin by her mouth and push it in between her teeth and firmly say "NO!" when she would bite. That way, she would bite herself and learned that biting hurts and she stopped (because they are only being curious, the intention is not to hurt you). Granted, her biting problem was never severe, it was actually quite mild. Almost any puppy of any breed you can get will go through a mouthy, biting stage. My second golden never had a biting stage. As with any retrievers, they want to put everything in their mouth-its important that they have lots of toys and are taught what is and is not acceptable to chew on. No matter what breed or breeder you decide to go with, get the puppy enrolled in obedience and/or manners classes as soon as possible. They can help you deal with any problems that come up.


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I like Shore'line goldens in Bloomington, IL and Eclipse goldens near Champaign, IL Both of these breeders have dogs that they've used for therapy.
> As far as the mouthy part, I think if your breeder does the picking, they can match you with a pup who will most closely fit your needs. I've had 2 goldens and the older one went through a mouthy, biting stage as a pup. We would put our finger on the flap of skin by her mouth and push it in between her teeth and firmly say "NO!" when she would bite. That way, she would bite herself and learned that biting hurts and she stopped (because they are only being curious, the intention is not to hurt you). Granted, her biting problem was never severe, it was actually quite mild. Almost any puppy of any breed you can get will go through a mouthy, biting stage. My second golden never had a biting stage. As with any retrievers, they want to put everything in their mouth-its important that they have lots of toys and are taught what is and is not acceptable to chew on. No matter what breed or breeder you decide to go with, get the puppy enrolled in obedience and/or manners classes as soon as possible. They can help you deal with any problems that come up.


We've emailed Shor'Line and Sunset Goldens who both have dogs that have been used for therapy dogs. I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Littlefield (Aug 11, 2015)

We got Hank from Edgewater Goldens in Battle Creek, Michigan but found her through Argo Goldens out of Morris who was highly recommended.

When you email the breeders, I would ask that they provide recommendations if they do not have an upcoming litter themselves.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm not sure where in Illinois you are, but we are lucky that there are a number of good golden breeders in our area, many of whom have produced dogs that have gone on to be therapy dogs. This website is a bit old (last updated in 2010), but it is at least a starting point to give you an idea of other breeders in our area who should be following the Code of Ethics. 

Midwest Golden Retriever Breeder Resource

I have dogs from 2 of these breeders, and I know that each of them have produced dogs that have gone into therapy. We see their therapy dogs in action at my kids' school, and I've talked to other families who have pursued therapy work with their dogs. While not a guarantee, the golden temperament in general that these breeders strive to achieve does tend to make them good therapy dogs. 

I know how daunting the search for a breeder can be and there are pitfalls if you don't know what to look for. I know you've seen a lot of recommendations and as others have said, please make sure that you are checking clearances yourself. There should be a minimum of 4 for each mom and dad.


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

MommyMe said:


> I'm not sure where in Illinois you are, but we are lucky that there are a number of good golden breeders in our area, many of whom have produced dogs that have gone on to be therapy dogs. This website is a bit old (last updated in 2010), but it is at least a starting point to give you an idea of other breeders in our area who should be following the Code of Ethics.
> 
> Midwest Golden Retriever Breeder Resource
> 
> ...


I'm located in a suburb of Chicago. Thanks for the website link. I was reading through the forum and seeing questions you should ask breeders so I plan to send an email to those breeders using that as a guideline. I've never gone through a breeder before so this is new to me.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think you should also tell the breeders you make inquiry of that you are new- and just ask, do you have hip/elbow, cardiologist cardiac exam and a current eye exam.... or even easier, ask for the test breeding pedigree link on k9data...then you can go look yourself on OFA, just to verify.
Because while most good breeders will provide you with this information, whether you ask or not, there are those who not only do not provide it but would come out and say, 'my dog has all the clearances'.... and what that means to them is that their vet said the dog was fine to breed. So rather than asking a lot of questions in list form, just tell them you are new to a Code of Ethics but that you want to support a breeder who abides by the CoE of GRCA so you are asking everything you believe you need to at the outset. And of course, offer to make yourself an open book as well.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

A breeder who is "doing it right" will be happy and proud to share clearance information with you. We acquired an older dog from a breeder a few years back and even though the dog was several years old, the breeder still sent us home with copies of all the clearances obtained as well as several generations of pedigree. A couple of years ago, we went through our own puppy search and each breeder that we spoke to shared the parents' registered names and clearance info during the first phone call. 

If you have any questions on how to check clearances on a litter you are considering, or questions on Code of Ethics, you can always ask here and you'll get lots of help.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I was reading this thread this morning and wondered if you'd had a chance to do more research on Goldens yet. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/392698-introducing-rosie.html

I think every child should have a dog, please don't think I am trying to discourage you. I just wanted to be sure you really understand that a Golden puppy will be a major project for you to really make him the dog of your dreams. I know in most homes, it's mom who has the majority of the responsibilities on her plate and just wanted to make sure that while you research breeders, that you are also putting together your management plan to make this a good experience for you, your son and for the puppy.


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

We finally heard back from several breeders- after my husband emailed them- and I wanted to know if anyone had any experience with any of these breeders?

Eclipse Goldens in St. Joseph, Illinois - I was really impressed with Alicia's initial email to us and am hoping that they may still have puppies left for their next litter since they already have several people with deposits 

Heroe's Gold in Elmhurst, Illinois - They only sell European Creme goldens which I know is a hot topic on here because they charge more for them

Pat at Everlore doesn't plan to have any in our timeframe but was incredibly helpful and recommended Jetoca Goldens in Cedar Rapids, Iowa

Breezewood Kennel in Romeoville and Lemont, Illinois 

I'm also going to use the search feature but threads pop up just with a matching word in it so it's hard to use.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm a bit biased, but I favor Breezewood Kennel in Romeoville (and Lemont). Lori is my Tito's original breeder, although he carries the "Rosewood" name because he was bred before Lori moved to VA (and now back here).
Here's another one of their pups, a Tito puppy:
Pedigree: Breezewood Take Me To Neverland CGC


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

We've narrowed down our choice to Eclipse and Breezewood. 

How can I look at the pedigree and testing of the dam and sire's from the breeder that I'm considering? Eclipse has everything linked on their website but Breezewood does not.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

You should be able to ask for the registered names of mom and dad and then look them up on offa.org

Many breeders (not all) will input their dogs on k9data.com as well where you might be able to see links to clearances as well as pedigree information.


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

Are these good possible parents?

Dam: Pedigree: Am Ch. Br Golden Sunshine N Eclipse R Goingrogu

Sire: Pedigree: Am. Ch. Captivate N Eclipse's Too Hot For Words

These are from one of our top two choices. I'm waiting to hear about clearances from our second choice since I can only find one of them on offa.org


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

From what I can see, everything looks good. What a handsome boy, I love faces like his.


----------



## emzie (Nov 15, 2016)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm a bit biased, but I favor Breezewood Kennel in Romeoville (and Lemont). Lori is my Tito's original breeder, although he carries the "Rosewood" name because he was bred before Lori moved to VA (and now back here).
> Here's another one of their pups, a Tito puppy:
> Pedigree: Breezewood Take Me To Neverland CGC


Wondering if you still favor Breezewood? They seem nice and knowledgeable, and their dogs all have clearances. They don't seem as "well known" as some of the others in the area... that's not necessarily a bad thing, but it's so hard for us amateurs to tell if it's a good breeder sometimes!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I sure do!


----------

